# Craftsman LT2000 LT 2000 riding mower will not start



## skillitt (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is my story, Beginning of the season I changed my oil and filter and new blades on my Crafsman lt2000 mower. In the middle of the cut after about 20 minutes the engine dies as if you just turned the key off. No prior problems spits or putters. After changing the spark plug, filter, fuel line and fuel filter still wouldn't start. I came to the conclusion that it needed a new corborator because I could pour gas in the carb and it would run. I replaced the carb and finally got it to run then it did the exact same thing. It will not pull fuel into the carb to run. It is a 19HP Kholer engine. Any help or guidence would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Engine model and spec numbers could be helpful. 

Could be a problem with the after fire solenoid if equipped. Possible fuel tank not venting properly and creating a vacuum. Do you see fuel in the fuel filter when it dies?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you using the Kohler recommended little white fuel filter ?


----------



## skillitt (Jun 17, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> Engine model and spec numbers could be helpful.
> 
> Could be a problem with the after fire solenoid if equipped. Possible fuel tank not venting properly and creating a vacuum. Do you see fuel in the fuel filter when it dies?


 I tried it with the fule cap off and the fule filter is clear and I can see that it is not pulling the fule through it.


----------



## skillitt (Jun 17, 2010)

glenjudy said:


> Are you using the Kohler recommended little white fuel filter ?


 It had the white barrel looking filter but went to Sears and they gave me one that said it fits the model but it was clear.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Could possibly be the fuel pump diaphram. Try removing the hose to the carb from pump and turn it over and see if it's shooting gas. If not, start there.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Go to a Kohler dealer and get a Kohler fuel filter. I have had the same trouble with these engine before. I went to a Kohler brand filter and problem was solved. I don't know why, but it works. Best of luck.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Kohler's are extremely finicky about gas filters. Aftermarket/universal gas filters do NOT work on Kohlers. Kohler has a filter for gravity feed and a different one for pump feed. Each uses a different micron size.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

indypower said:


> Kohler's are extremely finicky about gas filters. Aftermarket/universal gas filters do NOT work on Kohlers. Kohler has a filter for gravity feed and a different one for pump feed. Each uses a different micron size.


There ARE aftermarket filters that work just fine on Kohler engines. You need to make sure you are using one for a gravity feed system, if that's what you have and that is the problem.


----------

